# San Diego, California OIS CH5 First on scene!



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

San Diego, California — On March 1, 2021, at 7:00 p.m., a Port of San Diego Harbor Police officer saw a black sedan commit a traffic violation at 1st Avenue and Harbor Drive. The officer initiated a traffic stop and contacted the driver near 5th Avenue and Harbor Drive. The officer believed the driver was possibly impaired and asked him to exit his vehicle for further evaluation. As the driver exited his car, he produced a handgun, prompting the officer to fire his service weapon. In the initial briefing, investigators were told the suspect fired first. After conducting interviews and reviewing video, investigators have learned that the officer fired when the suspect produced the gun. The suspect did fire at the officer during the incident. Several responding units arrived on scene and the suspect was taken into custody without further incident. Neither the officer nor the suspect was injured, however a pedestrian in the area later reported being struck in the buttocks by a stray bullet. An object in the pedestrian’s pocket prevented the bullet from actually breaking his skin, however, he was transported to a local hospital for evaluation where he was treated and released. The San Diego Police Homicide Unit was called to the scene to conduct the officer-involved shooting investigation. Detectives have recovered a firearm at the scene. The suspect has been identified as Daniel Quiroz, a 29 year-old Hispanic male. He was booked into County jail for attempt murder and related charges. The officer involved in this incident is Cody Horn. Officer Horn has been a member of the Port of San Diego Harbor Police for over 3 years.


----------

